# Canoe fishing



## fishnnut (Jan 15, 2005)

Does anyone fish from a canoe in the sounds and creeks or does everyone use yaks now? I just came across a Old Town Hunter 16' canoe last weekand bought it for $250. I am looking to outfit it for salt fishing and probably some crappie fishing in some hard to reach areas around home. Any suggestions on what I need to do to make this thing a mean lean fishing machine?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishnut,

I'm also getting a canoe this spring (april, old town discovery). But, I will be mainly using it lakes and ponds around where I live. I was considering getting a kayak before a canoe but it takes me about 1 hour to the bay and 3 hours to the ocean. I think canoe are best suited for still water and it might be very dangerous when the conditions change very quickly in the ocean or the bay. 

Does anyone else have insight into this?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I,ve had a canoe for about 5 years or so and very seldom use it. I don't think they do too well for fishing. The least amount of wind will swing it around and makes casting and positioning it a real experience. Anchored up its not bad but for cruising the shorelines, I'd get a yak. I only use the canoe now to take the wife out for a ride.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Seasalt,

I agree with you. I think a canoe is a little riskier in the ocean, but other areas I think it's a good idea. I rented a canoe a few times and went down the SHanandoea casting for smallies, but last year was bad for SM bass fishing. I did have some fun with this mean, aggressie pumpkin seeds. 

You have the same long drive to the ocean that I do. Do you usually go to va beach area, MD coast or both? Those long drives can be a little ruff at times, don't ya think?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Pauky,

I also went on a canoe down shenandoah last year... it was alright, caught 4 or 5. I usually fish the bay in MD (spsp, metapeake, choptank, PLO and etc...) and ocean (IRI). Three hour drive is a long drive when you do an all nighter...


----------



## fishnnut (Jan 15, 2005)

I will get a Yak next year probably for surf and sound. I gonna use thecanoe for lakes creeks and rivers. I'm gonna mount some rod holders on it rig up an anchor sytem and head out for Jordan lake in afew weeks. I know some real good crappie holes that are reachable from the wildlife ramps.Might head up to the New river later on in the spring for some smallies. Gotta fish somewhere soon. i am gonna be in Buxton Week before thanksgiving.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

ive fished the sound around avon and buxton with my canoe and did quite well.

fishing some deep holes around le troughe 'canadian hole'

me and my gf got into some nice trout. caught some nice puppy drum too at one of the dilapidated sound piers. 

heck, one day on the sound in between buxton and avon we were walking our canoes over a really big shallow flat that was about 8" deep we came up on a nice flounder nesteled down in the sand and i just scooped him up in the landing net. he was pissed! it was like a stick of dynamite going off in that net. ill never forget that one

but yeah back to the thread, i wouldnt hesitate to put the canoe in the sound or the intercoastal, a 5lb. fish will pull you!


----------

